# Kennecott Deer?



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

So i have heard from a few people now that there is deer unit that you can put in for to hunt Deer on Kennecott, Is this true? If so, What is it called?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

CWMU. Heaston East.

Limited areas to hunt on this unit due to all the facilities. Good chance of bagging a 24 to 27" buck.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

If you don't know Thatcher. Chances of getting one of the 30 to 35 inch bucks is Slim to None.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I just happen to have a pair of Terry Thatcher approved custom knee pads! If anyone here draws that tag I'll rent them out. :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, I like old Terry..............He's a good guy.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Never said I didn't like the guy. He's always been a great guy with me. Just sayin if your not Karl Malone or someone with big dollars. good luck..


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

sawsman said:


> CWMU. Heaston East.


Oh sweet! Thanks Sawsman!

You wouldnt happen to know the drawing odds would ya?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.hunterstrailhead.com/


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > CWMU. Heaston East.
> ...


PM sent.


----------

